# Si patage connexion en vue, alors ipad WiFi ?



## pepeye66 (7 Mars 2011)

Voilà, tout est là !
Je vais certainement acheter l'iPad 2 (je n'ai pas craqué pour le 1) mais vu ce qui se profile:
http://www.igen.fr/iphone/mise-jour-operateur-bouygues-propose-le-mode-modem-sur-iphone-37302
 je me demande s'il ne faut pas (en prévision) investir dans un Wifi et si du coup le 3G n'est plus destiné qu'à ceux qui n'ont pas de smart-phone ?


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2011)

l'ipad est de toute manière wifi, donc prévoyant ou pas, ça ne changera rien


----------



## ced68 (7 Mars 2011)

Et bien, si tu possèdes un iPhone 4 (uniquement) et que tu veux dépenser des sous dans une option de partage de connexion (et oui ce n'est pas gratuit) tu peux en effet te passer de l'iPad 3G et ne prendre que le WiFi !


----------



## pepeye66 (7 Mars 2011)

Ce que je pense c'est que les opérateurs ne pourront pas tenir très longtemps à ne pas accepter le partage gratuitement si l'on est dans le respect du contrat téléphone...
ça me semble abusif autrement.


----------



## fpoil (9 Mars 2011)

Et vu le nombre d'iphone jailbreaké et l'existence de mywi, pdanet et autres... Vu le fait que sous androïd le partage est actif ou activant facilement...

A quand les forfaits globaux : on paie pour une bande passante utilisable par n'importe quel device mobile que l'on possède...


----------



## ced68 (9 Mars 2011)

fpoil a dit:


> Et vu le nombre d'iphone jailbreaké et l'existence de mywi, pdanet et autres... Vu le fait que sous androïd le partage est actif ou activant facilement...
> 
> A quand les forfaits globaux : on paie pour une bande passante utilisable par n'importe quel device mobile que l'on possède...


Ca vient, ça vient... Ils y pensent tous


----------



## akamatzuken (9 Mars 2011)

ced68 a dit:


> Ca vient, ça vient... Ils y pensent tous


 

Mais à quel prix, les derniers échos font état d'un cout aux alentoures de 80 euro par mois 

Je pense qu'il faille attendre que free mettent les pieds dans le plat pour que ca bouge.


----------



## steinway59 (21 Mars 2011)

Hello!

je vous apporte une info : ayant eu une coupure de mon accès internet à mon domicile pendant plusieurs jours, j'ai tenté un soir (pdt 1 h) de connecter mon mac sur le net par le partage de connexion via mon iphone 4 sous iOS 4.3
je viens d'aller voir le suivi de ma conso mobile et je n'ai aucune communication en hors forfait! 

donc si ça n'entraine pas de hors forfait pour un mac, pourquoi ça entrainerait des frais pour un ipad?

je suis dans le même cas que vous : j'hésite entre un ipad2 wifi ou 3G..


----------



## cmonta (23 Mars 2011)

steinway59 a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> je viens d'aller voir le suivi de ma conso mobile et je n'ai aucune communication en hors forfait!



Tu es chez quel opérateur ? J'ai eu le même problème que toi il y a 3 mois. Je me suis connecté en utilisant le partage sur mon iphone, ça m'a coûté 5 eur avec SFR. Ce n'était pas à proprement parlé du hors forfait mais la première tranche de l'utilisation du partage (de mémoire jusqu'à 50 mo).


----------



## arnaud06 (24 Mars 2011)

Moi j'ai clairement décidé pour un Ipad 2 (j'en ai d'ipad) Wifi.

Le 3G ne sert à rien ... si on a un iphone 4.

J'ai d'ailleurs résilié ma clef 3G chez SFR.

J'économise 19,99 par mois (ça c'est sûr) et je serai facturé selon ma consommation sur l'iphone en attendant les forfaits tout compris qui devrait sortie vers mai-juin.

En plus, ayant un code d'accès SFR wifi et un code Free wifi .. il est super fréquent d'avoir un signal à portée de main.

Mon ipad2 sera 23 Go wifi blanc

Et je vais le chercher demain à Nice


----------



## Quentiiin (24 Mars 2011)

Moi j'ai pré-commandé l'iPad 2 wifi 64Go à la fnac. 
J'avais un 3Gs, et j'ai décidé de me prendre un Blackberry Curve 3G (et je confirme, y a rien de mieux que l'iPhone). 
Bref, j'ai l'intention de faire du Tethering entre le BB et l'iPad que je jailbreakerai. 
Voici un tuto : 

http://www.blackberry-fr.com/3512/tutoriel-pour-faire-du-tethering-entre-un-blackberry-et-un-ipad/

Mais je n'arrive pas à savoir si ça me coûtera du forfait ou non. Vous avez une idée ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Mars 2011)

Moi, chez Orange, ce n'est même pas possible sans avoir d'option chez l'opérateur. En effet, quand j'active la fonction il me dit de contacter en premier mon opérateur.

J'ai peut-être loupé une étape


----------

